# Stihl 024's



## 94 wrangler (Jan 7, 2023)

I recently acquired two Stihl 024's. I adopted them for a personal winter project. I believe both to have been manufactured in 1985. Both needed crankshaft seals and a lot of TLC. I have replaced crankshaft seals in a number of 026 saws as well as many other larger Stihl saws and many two cycle engines but I have never seen seals so tough to remove. They all appeared to have been factory installed. I have the Chinese Stihl type seal removal tool, a Lisle puller / extractor, a small screw driver bent into a hook and I some times I just drill a hole in the larger seals and use a deck screw to extract them. These two saws had me talking to myself! On one of these two saws, the PTO side seal was totally destroyed when I got it. I replaced it and the replacement seal also failed within minutes of operation. The seal I used was probably Chinese because I bought them on eBay. I just bought a pack of 5 made in the USA for Stens. I'll give them a try next. Question. Are these old 024's known for seal problems? Any suggestions or comments will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

